# Cablecard Question/Comcast



## ldillon2407 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to the forum so please excuse me if this is posted somewhere else. Here's my situation. Out of 24 month directv contract. Thinking of switching to Comcast and getting a Tivo Roamio Pro with the Mini's. (Had Tivo 10+ years ago and have missed it ever since.) I talked with the rep at Comcast and they told me I can purchase my own CableCards (I would need one for each unit?) and then they would give me a $2.50 credit per cablecard on my bill instead of charging me the monthly fee to rent it. How do I go about purchasing a CableCard? and having it be compatible with the unit and Comcast? They couldn't quite tell me that, except that they see a bunch for sale on ebay. Please help? I don't want to pay $21.40 in equipment fees each month for 4 cable cards! Any advice will be appreciated. I haven't bought anything yet - still trying to work out the logistics.

Thanks!


----------



## bluemcduff (Sep 8, 2007)

One cablecard is all that you need. The Tivo Mini does not require one.

Instead, the Mini "borrows" a tuner from the Roamio so that you can watch TV from it.

What you will need for it is a wired internet connection for it to work. There are several ways of doing this but what's going to be near your Mini dictates what you can use.

As for obtaining the CableCards, the best way of doing so is going to the cable office in your area and requesting a self-install kit.

However, you can always request a technician and they can pair a card they will have with them to your Roamio.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ldillon2407 said:


> I talked with the rep at Comcast and they told me I can purchase my own CableCards (I would need one for each unit?) and then they would give me a $2.50 credit per cablecard on my bill instead of charging me the monthly fee to rent it.


They told you wrong. You buy the CableCARD-capable set-top/DVR (i.e. the TiVo Roamio Basic/Plus/Pro), and then you'll request AND RECEIVE a single M-Card CableCARD from Comcast. You'll receive the CableCARD for free since your programming package likely includes a single set-top or DVR -- which you'll be replacing w/ your TiVo Roamio DVR. Additionally, since you're providing your own set-top device, you WILL be owed the $2.50/month customer-owned equipment credit.



ldillon2407 said:


> I don't want to pay $21.40 in equipment fees each month for 4 cable cards! Any advice will be appreciated.


Why do you think you'll need 4 CableCARDs?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Just to be clear.... DO NOT BUY any CableCARDs, from eBay, Craigslist or your corner CableCARD dealer.

You'll get your CableCARD from Comcast, regardless of what the people you just spoke with told you.


----------



## bluemcduff (Sep 8, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Just to be clear.... DO NOT BUY any CableCARDs, from eBay, Craigslist or your corner CableCARD dealer.
> 
> You'll get your CableCARD from Comcast, regardless of what the people you just spoke with told you.


This. Cable companies are the only legal sources of CableCARDs. No exceptions.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Some resources for your quest...

Copied from another thread, here's some background on Comcast, CableCARDs and Comcast's customer-owned equipment discount:


> Support > XFINITY TV > *About CableCARDs*
> 
> *Will I be charged to use a CableCARD?*
> Equipment (including a CableCARD) is included for the primary outlet on your account as part of your XFINITY TV service package. Similarly, a CableCARD is included as part of the additional outlet service fee if you are using a retail CableCARD device on the additional outlet.
> ...





> *Customer Owned Equipment Policy*
> 
> Comcast provides a credit to customers who have an activated CableCARD installed in a customer-owned device (e.g., TiVo or CableCARD-equipped television) or customers that own a qualifying converter (See Customer Owned Equipment Policy) if the customer subscribes to a Comcast video service that includes equipment as a part of the service. Customers who qualify will receive a monthly credit of $2.50 for each qualifying activated CableCard device or converter.
> 
> ...


And here's some contact info for Comcast support and issue escalation, should it come to that.

Comcast CableCARD Support Line: (877) 405-2298

Comcast TiVo Support Department: (855) 484-1453 (link)

*ComcastTeds* on the Comcast support forums, via PM

*Comcast Cares* team via email, at: [email protected]
NOTE: When contacting "Comcast Cares," please include all of the following in your email: The full name on your account, the telephone number on file for you, in addition to the best contact number, the full address where service is active (or location where service is being installed) and a detailed description of the problem.​


----------



## ldillon2407 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I do remember that it was a complete hassle to get my original TiVo working ten years ago. But so worth it. I really don't want to have to go through that again. Any advice on how I proceed? I was thinking of ordering the TiVo Roamio and Minis on the Best Buy site. Once I got them, do I contact Comcast for the install? (I should mention I already have Internet through Comcast.) anything else I am forgetting like cables I'll need etc?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ldillon2407 said:


> Thank you everyone! I do remember that it was a complete hassle to get my original TiVo working ten years ago. But so worth it. I really don't want to have to go through that again. Any advice on how I proceed? I was thinking of ordering the TiVo Roamio and Minis on the Best Buy site. Once I got them, do I contact Comcast for the install? (I should mention I already have Internet through Comcast.) anything else I am forgetting like cables I'll need etc?


Why did you think you'd need 4 CableCARDs?

Are you aware of the current sale for renewed Roamios? Are you aware of the "spherular" discount codes for TiVo equipment?

Which Roamio model were you targeting? How many tuners did you want? How much storage?

Do you want to be able to stream your (allowed) recorded content to mobile devices and PCs?

How many TV locations are you looking to populate w/ TiVo capability?

How will your new TiVo devices feed their video signal to each of the above TV locations? (i.e. HDMI, Component, Composite?)

How many of these TV locations currently have wired Ethernet access? A connected coaxial feed?

What is the brand/model of your cable modem and router?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ldillon2407 said:


> Once I got them, do I contact Comcast for the install?


From the above 'About CableCARDs' link:
How to Get a CableCARD​


----------



## ldillon2407 (Jul 9, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Why did you think you'd need 4 CableCARDs? I realize now I only need 1. I thought I needed 4 because that is what the Comcast rep said...
> 
> Are you aware of the current sale for renewed Roamios? Are you aware of the "spherular" discount codes for TiVo equipment? No, I don't know what any of that means...
> 
> ...


 that's another story. I'll buy a new one. (Not sure yet?) we have the one that Comcast is renting to us for 10 per month but now realize that's a waste... The other questions I answered above next to your questions not sure how to break up the quotes...


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

When you pick your cable package don't include HD. ( extra fee) You'll get all the hd channels on tivo without adding this.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ldillon2407 said:


> krkaufman said:
> 
> 
> > Which Roamio model were you targeting? How many tuners did you want? How much storage?
> ...


Yeah, the Pro sounds like the model for you, since it'll give you 3TB of storage out-of-the-box and a built-in Stream module to handle the mobile streaming.

The main factors that cause others to choose differently are if they're looking to go bigger than 3TB and so might go w/ the Plus, instead, and put the savings towards a DIY drive upgrade to 4-6TB; or if they're not sure about sticking w/ cable and so go w/ the Roamio Base model owing to its OTA/antenna tuners (though they'd need to buy a separate Stream device if they still wanted mobile streaming).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ldillon2407 said:


> They are trying to talk me into their wireless genie version.


For clarification, a "Wireless Genie Mini" would still need to be connected to your TV using video cables (HDMI or via a specific AV breakout dongle). The wireless feature means it would NOT need to be connected via coax to receive its "signal." If a room is already wired with a coax connection, a Wireless Genie Mini wouldn't be needed -- unless the coax wall outlet is in an inconvenient location and you'd rather not string an ugly coax cable along the walls.

---
From the DIRECTV Wireless Genie Mini FAQ:
*How is a Wireless Genie Mini different from a Genie Mini?*

A wireless Genie Mini has all the features of a Genie Mini (models C31 and C41) but gives you the flexibility to place your TV anywhere in your home, regardless of where your coax cable outlets are.

*Is the Wireless Genie Mini completely wireless?*

The Wireless Genie Mini communicates wirelessly with the Genie HD DVR, but does require a power cord and HDMI connection to the TV. While the Wireless Genie Minis themselves are wireless, the Genie HD DVR still connects to your Whole-Home system and the Wireless Video Bridge via coax cable, and to the Internet via the DIRECTV CIENEMA® connection kit.

*Can I move my Wireless Genie Mini to a different location in my home?*

Yes, you can move your Wireless Genie Mini up to 80 feet from the Wireless Video Bridge.
Please note: This distance may vary depending on the structural barriers in your home (e.g., metal ducts, brick walls, double pane windows).

*Are Wireless Genie Minis assessed a monthly charge as an additional receiver?*

Yes, there is a monthly $6.50 "Additional TV" fee for each additional TV after the first TV.​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ldillon2407 said:


> Any advice on how I proceed? ... (I should mention I already have Internet through Comcast.)





schatham said:


> When you pick your cable package don't include HD. ( extra fee) You'll get all the hd channels on tivo without adding this.


The first step, of course, is determining whether you want to go with Comcast for your TV service, and, if so, what package/bundle you want -- and what's the best deal you can get from Comcast.

If you *do* decide to go w/ a Comcast/TiVo solution, you won't need a DVR or any set-top from Comcast, just a single M-Card CableCARD for the Roamio Pro, and Comcast should allow you to do a self-install.

---
However, depending on how technical you are or simply how much free time you have to spend on the TiVo setup -- specifically the MoCA (coax networking) part of the setup -- you MIGHT want to consider giving Comcast's X1 DVR and at least one X1 "additional outlet" a trial. Having Comcast install an X1 DVR and client should insure that the Comcast technician does the work to ensure your cable/coax plant is MoCA-capable (that is, capable of supporting networking via coaxial cables). The main drawbacks to this suggestion are possible installation fees, and having to work to the schedule of a Comcast technician; the rental fees for the X1 DVR and client would be minimal, since you could return them to your local Comcast office almost immediately.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ldillon2407 said:


> Any advice on how I proceed? I was thinking of ordering the TiVo Roamio and Minis on the Best Buy site.


As for how to buy your TiVo gear, TiVo has run out of the renewed Plus/Pro units that were on sale (bummer; was helladeal), so your cheapest/best option is to acquire a Friends & Family discount code (from spherular) and use that to buy a Roamio Pro w/ Lifetime service, and possibly other devices & accessories as needed and cost-competitive[1].

Another avenue to avoid paying full retail is to buy from Best Buy, but using Best Buy's price-matching policy to get Amazon's price; Lifetime service can then be purchased through TiVo.com.

As a comparison, looking only at the *Roamio Pro w/ Lifetime*, the estimated costs would be (excluding shipping & taxes):
$740 -- F&F code purchase (w/ TCF discount)
$955* -- BestBuy, price-matched against Amazon
$1100* -- TiVo Retail

* Includes Lifetime service plan purchased at $500; if you first create a TiVo account before buying your Lifetime service plan, you *may* be able to use the 'PLSR' promo code to obtain discounted Lifetime service at $400. The spherular code has less uncertainty.​
-----
[1] NOTE: The F&F code doesn't appear to discount the TiVo Mini, so you may want to go the Best Buy price-match route on those 3 items. (currently priced at $130 per)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ldillon2407 said:


> anything else I am forgetting like cables I'll need etc?


You asked, so you didn't forget the cables! But you _will _want to understand how you'll be connecting your Roamio Pro & Minis to each of your TVs to determine what video cables you might need.


The Roamio Pro does not include any AV cables in the box;

The Roamio Pro has HDMI, component, composite and optical audio AV ports (image), so you can buy the associated standard cable to make the necessary AV connections for your Roamio Pro;

Each TiVo Mini comes w/ a 6-foot HDMI cable;

TiVo Mini supports HDMI, component or composite AV connections, but not optical audio. (image)

However, If you need to make a component or composite AV connection between a TiVo Mini and a TV (because the TV doesn't support HDMI), you will need to purchase and use the "AV Breakout Cable" accessory for the TiVo Mini.

If you do need the AV breakout cable accessory for any of your TiVo Minis, you might be able to get it thrown-in for free if you order the TiVo Mini directly from TiVo, over the phone, and tell the rep that you'll have to buy your Mini from Best Buy, otherwise. Heck, maybe they'd even discount the Mini to match the Best Buy price; couldn't hurt to ask.

See also the following helpful images, if the component & composite terms aren't clear...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ldillon2407 said:


> that's another story. I'll buy a new one. (Not sure yet?) *we have the one that Comcast is renting to us for 10 per month* but now realize that's a waste... The other questions I answered above next to your questions not sure how to break up the quotes...


Not necessarily "a waste" depending on what model modem/gateway Comcast has provided. The latest gateways from Comcast support creation of a MoCA network on your coaxial lines, which may be helpful if you don't have Ethernet connectivity to all of the TV locations where you'll be putting the Roamio Pro and Minis.

If it's just a simple modem and not a more advanced gateway providing you with wireless access, NAT firewall, MoCA, etc, then, yeah, rolling your own modem pays for itself pretty quickly.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

The big question remaining is how you'll network your TiVo equipment so that they can access the Internet and each other. TiVo only supports wired networking connections between TiVo Minis and their host DVRs, so you'll need either a wired Ethernet or MoCA-enabled coax connection for each device.

If you need more help, ask; there's also a big thread on MoCA, if you need more info on that option:
TCF thread on setting up a MoCA network​


----------

